# Raintree Vacation Club Points



## kingfg (Jun 25, 2009)

I am considering buying one redweek in Mexico - raintree vacation club. It is valued at 50,000 points. Does anyone have a chart that indicates what 50,000 points will get at other resorts in the raintree system of 18 resorts? Thanks.


----------



## boatnut (Jun 25, 2009)

They all range in points based on week, size, location....   I can tell you that 50,000 points is a "Gold" membership.  That gets you a week in Whistler in a studio, NOT HOLIDAY WEEK.  Week in one bedroom at Club Regina is 30,000  ,
Holiday week is 50,000.   One week in  Kona Reef off season. Season week is 80,000.   Vegas is 30,000 or 50,000 for a studio.  etc etc....   Have you read the thread below about the current "special assessment"
  Hope that week is almost , if not, free...... 
Whiski Jack weeks that have a RVC membership attached trade exactly the same, have way lower MF's and DO NOT GET THIS LATEST "special assessment"!!!!  Be carefull though, not all have an RVC membership.
 You are welcome to pm me and I will give you my email/phone number. I have bought a number of Whiski Jack weeks over the last few months and have learned a fair bit about Raintree......


----------

